# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Ελληνικά ναυτιλιακά βιβλία [Greek maritime books]

## Nicholas Peppas

A few days ago I received from London my copy of the 2006 book of Bill Miller _Greek Passenger Liners_. It is a wonderful, concise (100 pages) book with 20+ Lines founded by Greek owners. It is very well written (but by no means exhaustive) and has some wonderful new pictures of some of our favorite ships. Some of them are from the scrapping process and break your heart.   The most difficult picture to see is that of the *Vera Cruz* which was prepared for cruises by  a Greek company (Ambassador Cruises under the name _Fiesta_) when she caught fire in Perama on October 24, 1999. The ship has been scrapped and all you see is its  absolutely perfect white bow ... on the ground like the head of a fish that has been eaten entirely by a cat.  Heartbreaking. 

By the way, if you care about Greek Lines buy this book.  It is excellent and costs only about 26 euros.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα εξαιρετικό λεύκωμα που κυκλοφόρησε το 2002 ο ΕΛΙΑ είναι το "Πλωτώ. Έλληνες καραβοκύρηδες και εφοπλιστές από τα τέλη του 18ου αιώνα εως τον β' παγκ.πόλεμο". Εκδόσεις Παπασωτηρίου.

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τις ιστορίες των παραδοσιακών ελλήνων εφοπλιστών με πλούσιο αρχειακό υλικό και φωτο, αξίζει να το έχουνε στη βιβλιοθήκη τους.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas, thanks for your comments have only just read your thread on Bill Millers's book from February and yes I agree with you that it is a good publication with many interesting photos.

However I think he should have given more coverage to the smaller but no less important Greek companies which makes this publication so interesting. I understand the lack of space but quite frankly a photo and a couple of lines does'nt do justice to the likes of Med Sun Lines to name but one example! I know that it is difficult to cover such a wide subject and he does mention that it is only some of the companies covered in the book, but it is also very easy to concentrate on the bigger ones like Chandris, Epirotiki etc (on which more is already written) and ignore the smaller ones.

Having said this I immediately bought the book as I think it was very brave of him to tackle this fascinating subject in one volume. He should have done a set of them like the Anthony Cooke (Carmania Press series) books on smaller passenger ships, which are truly excellent and do justice to a whole range of lesser known vessels, many of them of Greek pedigree.

I think Greek passenger shipping still merits a bigger and better publication and I hope that it will come soon!!...........I can think of a very obvious candidate for such a project, who is passionate and knowledgeable on the subject and of Greece and who lives in Austin, Texas! I'll say no more

All the best
Henry.
(By the way I think your new thread on maritime and shipping books is an excellent idea. I hope to contribute to it eventually.)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Henry 

I fully agree with you. But I must admit that Bill Miller has a very wide range of interests and I do not expect him to know all the "smaller" Greek Lines and to be able to present them. I am still happy he collected what he collected and I am glad he wrote the text in a way that it is a delightful book to read.

I have often wondered whether a more serious effort on Greek passenger ships is needed. I have literary thousands of documents. I guess with help I could do it some day. I am not particularly happy by the superficiality of the Greek books (I know you do not read Greek; believe me many of the Greek maritime books offer little information). But I have a "day job" and an important one, so this will have to wait until after retirement... For me ocean liners and passenger ships are an avocation...

All my best

Nicholas/Nikos

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

G. 2. Laurence Dunn, *Mediterranean Shipping*, Carmania Press, London, 1999

This is the book that has already been mentioned in several threads of this Forum. It is a must for any Greek maritime enthusiast! The photographs are gorgeous and the associated text is exceptional.

The cover depicts our great Greek ship, *Olympia*.

D1.jpg

Then, I will show the general outline of two other 2-page layouts so that you can appreciate the book's style.

Below, you see page 71, all with Greek ships. The page starts with an unknown Greek ship that was probably doing the inter-island service. Under it is _Sofia_ (1918, 1,722 tons, Nomikos Line and then John Togias) and after her _Hellas_ (1893, 2,295 tons) of Hellenic Coast Lines

D2.jpg

And in page 73 we see _Heliopolis_ (1903, 789 tons) of Typaldos, _IonionKalamara_ (1893, 811 tons) of Typaldos and the heroic (1898, 217 tons) of Vatikioti that used to do Argosaronikos

D3.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

I agree Nicholas it is an excellent publication.
Another noteworthy vintage maritime book by Laurence Dunn is Passenger Liners. It is a veritable bible for the ship enthusiast and has a very good selection of Greek ships. I have an original 1961 edition published by Adlard Coles UK (in the USA it was John de Graaf I believe). Unfortunately because of its size and bulk I cannot scan it but am sure you must have it Nicholas. The front cover features a superb photo of Holland America's SS Statendam (later Rhapsody and Regent Star). All the best Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

G.3. A. T. Tzamtzis,  *The Greek Ocean Liners: 1907-1977*, Miletos, Athens, undated

This is the classic reference for Greek Ocean Liners in Greece and abroad. It has been cited hundreds of times, praised even more, consulted abundantly... It is of course admirably that Tzamtzis collected all this information that appeared in this book for the first time about 20 years ago. Before this book, very few knew _Moraitis_ and its importance, remembered _Byron_ and _Edison_, or had any idea where _King Alexander_ came from. As for _Moreas, Asimina_ and _Jenny_, nobody had a clue. And Tzamtzis presents everything, right in front of our eyes with lots of information!

Then why is it that I am not jumping with joy when I grab this book? Why is it that I double check almost everything mentioned in the book now that the Internet has provided this exceptional luxury to check and double-check everything. Simply because  there are some unfortunate editorial errors ...

Starting from a very minor thing first, there is no publishing date in this book, at least not in the Greek version that I have. Nowhere! Why?  

And although the publication quality is very good, with printing on heavy paper, one other serious, unfortunate decision has been made! _More than half of the ship photographs presented are "framed" in artificial, old-style, oval shaped borders._ This is a bad decision as it takes away from the expanding nature and openness of the maritime pictures. This claustrophobic style of presentation does not allow the reader to appreciate the true magnitude of the ships. As if that were not enough, an unfortunate decision has been made to use the color _sepia_ excessively. 

I think these decisions show very poor editing, although I am wondering if there was another motive in selective this style of photography.. Throughout the book there is a sense that the author is editorializing. The various maritime companies and organizations are presented as careless, money-making conglomerates; they were not! Greek agents are presented as "users" of people, etc; they were not, they were just doing their jobs!

The most disappointing part of the book is the lack of care in proofreading and double checking the references... especially in the ships listing that starts on page 132. A minor complain is the "phonetic" translation of foreign names and words in Greek, often with poor intonation.

Be that as it may, this is the best Greek book on this subject and it will remain "the standard reference" for many years to come.

Tzamtzis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I agree Nicholas it is an excellent publication.
> Another noteworthy vintage maritime book by Laurence Dunn is Passenger Liners. It is a veritable bible for the ship enthusiast and has a very good selection of Greek ships. I have an original 1961 edition published by Adlard Coles UK (in the USA it was John de Graaf I believe). Unfortunately because of its size and bulk I cannot scan it but am sure you must have it Nicholas. The front cover features a superb photo of Holland America's SS Statendam (later Rhapsody and Regent Star). All the best Henry.


Henry: I know the book but, unfortunately, I do not have it! I am still looking for a copy in specialty stores

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

G.4. Eleftheria Traiou, _Ocean Liners and Immigration_, insert to Kathimerini (Dialy) of December 15, 1996

This 16-page insert is nice to have, mostly for its simple "stories" about immigration but it does not pass the test of time. Editing is of journalistic standards, not academic ones. For example, the ship in the well known 1938 photo in Castellorizo (page 5) is never identified as the *Fiume*, town and states in the USA are presented as if they were the same (compare Utah (a state), USA on rage 22 with Jacksonsville (a city in Florida), USA on page 23). And the article about immigration of M. Theodosopoulos on page 20 does not stand any critical analysis. To say that the Austro-hungarian ocean liners _Sophia Hohenberg_ and _Martha Washington_ were somehow very small and bad is simply distortion of the truth. I have presented these ships elsewhere and they were not "skylopnixtes" as the journalist claims... In another article, statements such as a comment that the USA does not like "strikes" and the new emigrants _were not allowed to stage strikes_ are also naive and show journalistic lack of understanding of labor relations in the USA.

Still, I will keep this insert in my library and read it from time to time, especially admiring its big pictures

Kath1.jpg

Kath2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

G.5. A. I. Tzamtzis, _Coastal Shipping,  the First 110 Years: 1830-1940,_ an insert to Efoplistis (Shipowner) of February 1997.

My good friend _Roi Baudoin_ sent me a copy of this booklet of 68 pages about two months ago. It is a highly recommended book with important information of the early days of Coastal Shipping (_Aktoplo&#239;a_) and numerous hard to find photographs. Tzamtzis provides a great basis of the legal infrastructure and political implications of Greek Shipping as it was growing in young Greece.

Highly recommended!!!

Here I show the cover page. You note _Athinai_ of Pantaleon Lines

Ak1.jpg

Below you see _Elsi_

Ak2.jpg

Below *Arkadia* of Pantaleon Lines

Ak3.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Greek ferries by John May is an excellent overview of the contemporary Greek ferry system from a very knowledgeable non Greek author. It contains some beautiful photographs and was published in 1999. For the price of just under £10.00 sterling this was a veritable treasure and is crammed with useful information mostly obtained first hand plus an excellent fleet listing at the back.
Although this section is really for Greek passenger liners I thought this book merited a mention as it is unique and captures the atmosphere of the Greek ferry system at its peak in the 1990's when they still had many interesting survivors from northern waters.
Apart from the picture books of Katerina and Stanley Sturmey I have never seen such a good publication exclusively dedictaed to Greek Ferries.
All the best Henry.

scan0210.jpg

scan0211.jpg

scan0212.jpg

scan0213.jpg

scan0214.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Henry! _You bit me by a few hours_. I had it ready to upload it this evening! This is an impressive book, extremely helpful and highly informative!

My next one is the _Chandris Line_ book!




> Greek ferries by John May is an excellent overview of the contemporary Greek ferry system from a very knowledgeable non Greek author. It contains some beautiful photographs and was published in 1999.


Henry

I am surprised that you upload so many pages like this. I am a bit worried about copyrights, so I like to take photographs from a distance to show just the lay-out without showing a lot of the text. Best N

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas, thanks for reminding me I sometimes forget about these things although I suppose for our purposes and since we are only reviewing them and not using them for any profit making purpose I don't think we need fear?? .......sorry but must leave you as am about to watch Zorba the Greek (for the umpteenth time, but I can't resist it when they show it on TV!) Will rejoin you later if its not too late.
Cheers Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

G.6. Peter Plowman, _The Chandris Liners and Celebrity Cruises_, Rosenberg, Dual Delivery Centre, NSW, 2006.

A truly wonderful book, a great praise to the pioneer shipping family of Chandris, this book presents their story, from the 1911 sailing ship _Dimitrios_ to these days..

In 244 pages, the author narrates the history of _Chandris Line_ in a most fascinating way.. It is like reading a novel, a history and a technical book at the same time! Amazing. The photographs are of  the highest quality, many of them multicolor. I enjoyed particularly the narration of passengers, captains and others. The memories of Graham and Nola Tucker who went from Sydney, Australia to Southampton, England with the _Australis_ (and their three young children I must say) are so vivid that _you travel with them_ (pages 85-88). The narration of Captain C. Condoyannis of the *Queen Frederika* are priceless. And one admires the thoughtfulness and great insight of Dimitri Kaparis, the right hand of the Chandris family that would fly anywhere in the world to inspect a ship and proclaim "Buy!"  _And Kaparis did extremely well_.

This book is highly recommended!

Here is the cover page with *Australis. * And we could not feature this book without a 2-page lay- out of *Ellinis*!!! 
Chandris1.jpg

Chandris2.jpg

On the Web you will find a good part of this book in  http://books.google.com/books?id=F8d...esult&resnum=4

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

G.7. Frewin Poffley,  *Greek Island Hopping 1996,* Passport Books, Lincolnwood, IL, 1996

A great book of 540 pages, this is an exceptional compendium of ships, ferries, little boats and anything else that can carry passengers across a body of water. It has maps, diagrams, comments an dinformation about all ships in Greece in 1995-96. I love it! I mean, it has everything. Liek shich little ship goes from Chios to Oinoussai, Leukimmi to Igoumenitsa, Sami to Kalamos and ... you name it. Look at teh 2-page lay-out below!

Greek Island.jpg

Grek Island2.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas thanks for posting another two of my favourite books. The Peter Plowman publication is superb and I have several copies of the Frewin Poffley Island Hopping guides from the 90's which again were an invaluable guide to all the ferry services in and around Greece including the very smallest vessels, which made them extremely interesting to read.

I am adding another two of my favourites, the well known Chandris Liners by Bill Miller which although not as enjoyable to read as its later rival is still a very good reference book and the second is a one off publication which was given to me as a gift from a friend in Piraeus. You might be familiar with it already and although it has lots of typographical and photographic errors it contains some beautifully reproduced postcrads of our favourite Greek ships. All the best Henry

scan0215.jpg

scan0216.jpg

scan0217.jpg

scan0218.jpg

scan0219.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

G.8. A. Tzamtzis, _Greek Passenger Shipping: The Chronicle 1921-2001_, Miletos, Athens, 2001

This is a book discussed already by Henry Casciaro. Here is the Greek version. A very nice book with lots of information and good pictures. I must admit though, the book is characterized by paucity!  Everything is done in short measure.

First, here is the cover of the Greek edition!
EEN1.jpg

Then,a two-page spread about _Hellas _ See also http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61454
EEN2.jpg

A poster of the _Hellenic Coast Line_ of the 1930s. Look at all these ships!
EEN3.jpg

The famous _Tassos_ of _Potamianos _ See also http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=23166
EEN4.jpg

Names of subsidized routes (left), names of shipping companies (right) and a postcard of _Elena M_ of the _Manouelides Line_
EEN5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

G.9. Gelina Harlaftis, _A History of Greek-Owned Shipping: The Making of an International Tramp  Fleet_, Rutledge, London, 1998.

Although a book referring to merchant ships, freighters, tankers and related vessels, this is an exceptional book that should be bought by all Greeks. It has an extensive literature and information about all the Greek shipping companies. 

Here is the cover. And since I know you will ask me, the ship shown was the  _Dimitrios Schilizzis_ (as spelled in Italian) in 1897.

History.jpg

And then, you see a page about the Valianos (Vagliano) family that will give you an idea about the ship's coverage.

Vagliano2.jpg
Vagliano3.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ Νικόλα, ένα βιβλίο που αξίζει πραγματικά να το έχει ο καθένας στη βιβλιοθήκη του. Για ενημέρωση, το βρήκα στο Amazon για 100 €  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Συμφωνώ Νικόλα, ένα βιβλίο που αξίζει πραγματικά να το έχει ο καθένας στη βιβλιοθήκη του. Για ενημέρωση, το βρήκα στο Amazon για 100 ¤


100 ¤?  Rather high. By the way, our readers who wish to familiarize with it may read some chapters in http://books.google.com/books?id=xLc...esult&resnum=2

----------


## gtogias

Το παρακάτω ένθετο δημοσιεύτηκε στο τεύχος των Ιστορικών που έβγαλε η Αθηναϊκή εφημερίδα "Ελευθεροτυπία" στις 31 Ιουλίου 2003:

Istorika_001.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Δύο ακόμη δυσεύρετα βιβλία που αποτυπώνουν με πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες την ακτοπλοϊα του πρώτου μισού της δεκαετίας του 1990. 
Greek Sea Bridges και More Greek Ferries
Και τα δύο στην αγγλική:

Bridges_001.jpg
Bridges_002.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Ακόμη ένα βιβλίο για την ελληνική ακτοπλοϊκή σκηνή, σχετικά φρέσκο του 2005:

Five_Days_001.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Δύο ακόμη βιβλία με ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον μιας και καταπιάνονται με την ακτοπλοϊα όλης της Μεσογείου:
Ferries 2001 
και
In Waters New

Ferries_2001_001.jpg

Waters_New_001.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το παρακάτω ένθετο δημοσιεύτηκε στο τεύχος των Ιστορικών που έβγαλε η Αθηναϊκή εφημερίδα "Ελευθεροτυπία" στις 31 Ιουλίου 2003:
> 
> Istorika_001.jpg


'
I was not aware of this one and it look great! I 'll try to get it




> Δύο ακόμη δυσεύρετα βιβλία που αποτυπώνουν με πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες την ακτοπλοϊα του πρώτου μισού της δεκαετίας του 1990. 
> Greek Sea Bridges και More Greek Ferries
> Και τα δύο στην αγγλική:
> 
> Bridges_001.jpg
> Bridges_002.jpg


File gtogias.

Thanks for bringing them to our attention.... I do not know what to say.. I guess these books are archival items of our times, but I cannot believe (especially with the photo of the second cover) that these are ships _that please people_... They are boxes to move cars and _they happen to have some space_ for passengers as well...

But then, the same can be said about other modern activities... People love to go to grandiose malls where they can watch a mindless, unreal movie, eat calorific, cholesterol-bearing, diabetes-inducing fast food while the visit the latest Carref.... where they buy large quantities of inexpensive food, fake leather products, inexpensive "silverware" and "china" and other items...

But of course we are free democratic countries and people can do whatever they want... And besides, _de gustibus non est disputandum._..




> Δύο ακόμη βιβλία με ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον μιας και καταπιάνονται με την ακτοπλοϊα όλης της Μεσογείου:
> Ferries 2001 
> και
> In Waters New
> 
> Ferries_2001_001.jpg
> 
> Waters_New_001.jpg


Thank you for this complete analysis

----------


## britanis

> G.3. A. T. Tzamtzis, *The Greek Ocean Liners: 1907-1977*, Miletos, Athens, undated


it is my only greek book ;-) from my holiday 1998 it is great!
i understand nothing,but the pictures;-)))

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> it is my only greek book ;-) from my holiday 1998 it is great!
> i understand nothing,but the pictures;-)))


Well... I hope you are enjoying the pictures then...

----------


## gtogias

Αρκετά παλιό (1966) αλλά και εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον το βιβλίο του Geoffrey Bond (Oldbourne Book Co. Ltd) που εξιστορεί το ναυάγιο του Λακωνία. Έχει και αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσες (και άγνωστες σε εμένα) φωτογραφίες:

Lakonia_book_001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα βιβλιο που πρόσφατα κυκλοφόρησε για το άλλοτε βασιλοβάπορο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.

Το κόστος του είναι περί τα 35€.

olympia.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

¶ρη, θα μπορούσες να με πληροφορήσεις που μπορώ να βρω το βιβλίο?

----------


## Ellinis

Μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με το συγγραφέα David Pressler στο oceanlinerpress@prodigy.net και να στο στείλει.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστώ το είχα ήδη κάνει από κάποιο link στο internet και αναμένω.

----------


## gtogias

> Ένα βιβλιο που πρόσφατα κυκλοφόρησε για το άλλοτε βασιλοβάπορο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.
> 
> Το κόστος του είναι περί τα 35€.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88682


Το οποίο βιβλίο μόλις παρελήφθη. Εξαιρετική δουλειά-αφιέρωμα σε ένα πλοίο θρύλος. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για πλοία.

----------


## Ellinis

Οι φίλοι μας από την Ιθάκη - και όχι μόνο - πιστεύω οτι θα βρουν αρκετά ενδιαφέρων το βιβλίο "Η Ναυτική Ιθάκη" του αντιναυάρχου Χρήστου Ντούνη.

Ένα μικρό δείγμα...

P7280025.jpg

P7280027.jpg

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος εάν υπάρχουν σε κάποιο βιβλιοπωλείο (εξειδικευμένο σε ναυτιλιακά ίσως) διαθέσιμα τα 2 βιβλία της Katerina Sturmey? Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με πιστωτικές κάρτες ούτε με παραγγελίες μέσω Internet απλά να που πείτε εάν κάποιο βιβλιοπωλείο στην Ελλάδα έχει τη δυνατότητα μιας τέτοιας παραγγελίας (θα κάνω την παραγγελία και θα πληρώσω με μετρητά). Πρέπει να υπάρχουν ελάχιστα ή και κανένα αντίτυπο καθώς στο Φωτοχώρο που το είχε εκδώσει όταν τους επισκέφθηκα πριν 2 χρόνια είχαν μόνο ένα αντίγραφο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δεν ξέρω Captain Picard αν υπάρχει κανένα αντίγραφο στο γνωστό βιβλιοπωλείο Telstar στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Επίσης, δοκίμασε να το παραγγείλεις σε Ελευθερουδάκη ή Παπασωτηρίου.

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

Μπορώ να τα δανείσω

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Ευχαριστώ, δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για δανεισμό. Όποιος έχει την καλοσύνη ας μου απαντήσει εάν το βιβλίο MORE GREEK FERRIES της Katerina Sturmey έχει αναφορές σε πλοία μόνο της Αδριατικής ή και του Αιγαίου. Ρωτάω επειδή στο εξώφυλλο είχε ένα από τα πρώτα Superfast...

----------


## Ellinis

Έχει και Αδριατική και Αιγαίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο βιβλίο "Ελληνικά Λιμάνια 1900-1940" του Γιώργου Φουστάνου μπορούμε να δούμε πως ήταν τα λιμάνια της χώρας στην περίοδο αυτή. Να δούμε το εξώφυλλο
P1010035.jpg

τα περιεχόμενα της δεύτερης έκδοσης του 2009
Image5.jpg

και δυο εικόνες από την Ιθάκη
Image6.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Οι αναγνώστες της "Ναυτικής Ελλάδας" γύρω στα 1970-1975 θα θυμούνται τις "Ναυτικές Ιστορίες" του Γιώργου Σπορίδη και το γέλιο που έβγαζαν. Το βιβλίο δημοσιεύτηκε στα 1974 και έκτοτε ο γράφων (μαθητής Γυμνασίου τότε) παρά τα χρόνια που πέρασαν το έχει διαβάσει και το έχει ξαναδιαβάσει άπειρες φορές.
Το βιβλίο έχει 354 σελίδες στις οποίες περιλαμβάνονται και 50 γελοιογραφίες του Αντώνη Θεοφιλόπουλου (οι 35) και του Φάνη Γιόση (οι υπόλοιπες).

----------


## george_kerkyra

ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ_ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕ&#931.jpgΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ_ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕ&#931.jpg


> Οι αναγνώστες της "Ναυτικής Ελλάδας" γύρω στα 1970-1975 θα θυμούνται τις "Ναυτικές Ιστορίες" του Γιώργου Σπορίδη και το γέλιο που έβγαζαν. Το βιβλίο δημοσιεύτηκε στα 1974 και έκτοτε ο γράφων (μαθητής Γυμνασίου τότε) παρά τα χρόνια που πέρασαν το έχει διαβάσει και το έχει ξαναδιαβάσει άπειρες φορές.
> Το βιβλίο έχει 354 σελίδες στις οποίες περιλαμβάνονται και 50 γελοιογραφίες του Αντώνη Θεοφιλόπουλου (οι 35) και του Φάνη Γιόση (οι υπόλοιπες).

----------


## Ellinis

Στο βιβλίο «Περικλής Παναγόπουλος - Βίος και Ναυτιλία» η βιογράφος Εύα Αρβανίτη-Μιχαλοπούλου ξεδιπλώνει τη ζωή του γνωστού εφοπλιστή που δημιούργησε την Royal Cruise Line και την Superfast - Attica. Η αναφορά του και στην εκδήλωση που έγεινε σε συνεργασία με το nautilia.gr για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του OCEANIC πραγματικά τιμά το φόρουμ. Κυκλοφορεί από τις εκδόσεις Επτάλοφος. Σχετικά και εδώ.

ππ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

O ελληνοκαναδός ερευνητής Πλάτωνας Αλεξιάδης κυκλοφόρησε ένα βιβλίο με θέμα τις αποστολές δολιοφθοράς στον ισθμό της Κορίνθου κατά τον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Στο εξώφυλλο βλέπουμε το ναυάγιο του VESTA που είχαν βυθίσει οι Γερμανοί κατά την αποχώρηση τους. Περισσότερα για το βιβλίο μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.

10337.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια προσπάθεια που ξεκίνησε πριν τέσσερα χρόνια ολοκληρώθηκε με την έκδοση από το Ιδρυμα Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη του βιβλίου "Ναυάγια στον Ελληνικό Βυθό. Κατάδυση στην ιστορία τους".

20150307_102923.jpg 20150307_101920.jpg

Το βιβλίο καταγράφει την ιστορία των παρακάτω είκοσι πλοίων και περιγράφει τα ναυάγια τους. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.

  ΠΑΤΡΙΣ 
  ΚΛΕΙΩ 
  BURDIGALA 
  ΗΜΗS BRITANNIC 
  A/T ΥΔΡΑ 
  HMS PERSEUS 
  U-133 
  A/T ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ 
  ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ 
  ORIA  
  ΑΝΙΤΑ 
  MARS
  ΑΘΗΝΑ 
  XEΙΜΑΡΡΑ 
  PORTUGAL 
  ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ
  Ο/Γ ΜΕΡΛΙΝ 
  KAΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ
  ΚΥΡΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ 
  ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ VI

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oμολογουμένως εξαιρετική δουλειά που ενδιαφέρει τόσο τον ιστορικό καραβολάτρη όσο κ τον φίλο της κατάδυσης σε ναυάγια.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μια προσπάθεια που ξεκίνησε πριν τέσσερα χρόνια ολοκληρώθηκε με την έκδοση από το Ιδρυμα Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη του βιβλίου "Ναυάγια στον Ελληνικό Βυθό. Κατάδυση στην ιστορία τους".
> 
> 20150307_102923.jpg 20150307_101920.jpg
> 
> Το βιβλίο καταγράφει την ιστορία των παρακάτω είκοσι πλοίων και περιγράφει τα ναυάγια τους. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.
> 
>   ΠΑΤΡΙΣ 
>   ΚΛΕΙΩ 
>   BURDIGALA 
> ...


 Κατ΄αρχήν συγχαρητήρια ¶ρη. Κατά δεύτερο λόγο ένα από τα περιγραφόμενα ναυάγια άγνωστο στον κόσμο και οφείλω να πω και σε εμένα μέχρι πριν ένα χρόνο, είναι αυτό του Oria που βυθίστηκε μετά από πρόσκρουση στον Πάτροκλο επιταγμένο από την Γερμανία το 1944 με πάνω από 4.000 (4.200 κατά τις περισσότερες πηγές) ιταλούς αιχμάλωτους οι οποίοι πνίγηκαν και για ημέρες ξεβραζόντουσαν πτώματα στην ακτή. Τα μεγάλα ναυάγια των πολέμων ή καιρού ειρήνης όπως του Βρετανικού,του Lusitania, του Empress of Britain ή του Τιτανικού και του Anrea Doria έχουν απασχολήσει πολλούς συγγραφείς ή τον Τύπο διεθνώς αλλά αυτό το ναυάγιο το οποίο είναι κατά την άποψή μου ένα από τα σημαντικότερα δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου τραβήξει τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας. Συγκλονιστικό αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι εκεί δίπλα στο Σούνιο έχασαν την ζωή τους τουλάχιστον 4.000 άτομα.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε TSS. Πραγματι το ORIA δεν ειναι γνωστο σε πολλους, οπως αλλωστε και αλλα ναυαγια με εκατομβες νεκρων. Ισως γιατι εγινε σε μια περιοδο οπου η ανθρωπινη ζωη ειχε χασει καθε "αξια"! 
Παντως οι περιγραφες για οσα συναντησαν οι πρωτοι δυτες στο ναυαγιο ειναι συγκλονιστικες. Δυστυχως    αυτος ο γιγανταιος υγρος ταφος μεταπολεμικα βεβηλωθηκε αφου τεμαχιστηκε για να ανελκυστει ως σκραπ...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η παρουσίαση του βιβλίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τετάρτη 6 Μαΐου στο Ίδρυμα Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη.

----------


## Takerman

Ένα βιβλίο του ναυπηγού Κωνσταντίνου Φιλίππου που πρέπει όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε να αφιερώσετε από τον χρόνο σας να το διαβάσετε.
Διάβασα μερικά αποσπάσματα και είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες και οι αφηγήσεις. Το βιβλίο υπάρχει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή *εδώ.*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nομίζω είναι γνωστό σε αρκετούς εδώ μέσα.ΟΚ μιά υπενθύμιση δεν βλάπτει :Fat: .

----------


## Takerman

Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με τα βιβλία είναι 6 σελίδες. Τις διάβασα όλες από την αρχή για να δω αν έχει ξανά ανέβει. Δεν υπήρχε και το παρέθεσα. Τώρα σε ποιούς είναι γνωστό και σε ποιούς όχι, δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω. Εξ άλλου καθημερινά μπαίνουν και νέα μέλη που ίσως να μην είναι γνώστες (όπως κι εγώ δεν το γνώριζα) και να θέλουν να ενημερωθούν.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στην έκδοση ενός πληρεστάτου και καλογραμμένου λευκώματος προχώρησε ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Ραφήνας το οποίο περιλαμβάνει πληθώρα φωτογραφιών, χρονικών και ιστοριών ανθρώπων που έζησαν και εργάστηκαν στο χώρο του λιμανιού. Στις περίπου 200 σελίδες του λευκώματος ιδιαίτερη μνεία γίνεται στο τσιμεντόπλοίο, στα ναυάγια των Χειμάρρα και Χρυσή Αυγή, αλλά και στα πλοία των ημερών μας. Διατίθενται δωρεάν απ' τα γραφεία του Οργανισμού. 

ΛΕΥΚΩΜΑ ΟΛΡ.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στην έκδοση ενός νέου βιβλίου με τίτλο "1900" προχώρησε το μουσείο του Θ/Κ Αβέρωφ. Πρόκειται για ένα ναυτικό-ιστορικό διήγημα αφιερωμένο στον ηρωικό διάπλου του Ατλαντικού απ' το Εύδρομο Ναύαρχος Μιαούλης με αποστολή την επίδειξη της ελληνικής σημαίας στους 60.000 ομογενείς των Η.Π.Α

Το βιβλίο διατίθενται αποκλειστικά απ' το Θ/Κ Αβέρωφ και απ' τον Προμηθευτικό Οργανισμό Ναυτικού στο Βοτανικό στην τιμή των 15 ευρώ.

Περισσότερα: http://www.1900thebook.com/

----------


## Appia_1978

Αγόρασα σήμερα μερικά βιβλία από τη Ferrypublikations (Stena κ.α.) και μελαγχόλησα ... Για τις δικές μας ιστορικές εταιρείες, δε θα υπάρξει ποτέ κάπου συγκεντρωμένη η ιστορία τους. Υπάρχουν καταπληκτικά βιβλία στο εξωτερικό, ακόμα και για μικρές εταιρείες και οι δικές μας όπως π.χ. η ΕΛΜΕΣ με την τεράστια ιστορία τους, θα ξεχαστούν σιγά σιγά ... Το κακό είναι, πως και να θελήσει κάποιος να καταγράψει την ιστορία τους, δεν υπάρχουν τα απαραίτητα αρχεία πλέον. Η Stena δώρισε όλο της το τεράστιο ναυτιλιακό αρχείο στο μουσείο του Γκέτεμποργκ. Ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί να το δει εκεί. Ενώ σε μας; Τίποτα ...

----------


## Ellinis

Το ναυάγιο του ατμόπλοιου "Αρετή"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      είναι ο τίτλος ενός βιβλίου που κυκλοφόρησε και καταγράφει τη βύθιση  στις 6 Φεβρουαρίου 1949 του μικρού φορτηγού που κόστισε τη ζωή σε 21 ανθρώπους, ενώ υπήρχε μόνο ένας επιζών, ο ναύκληρος που περισυνέλεξε το επιβατηγό ΑΔΡΙΑΣ. 
Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.
to-nayagio-toy-atmoploioy-areth.jpg

Το ΑΡΕΤΗ είχε ναυπηγηθεί για το Ρωσικό Π.Ν. στην Αγγλία το 1917 ως ναρκαλιευτικό σε σχέδια αλιευτικού. Mετά την επέμβαση των Δυτικών δυνάμεων το 1918 πέρασε σε Αγγλικά χέρια και το 1946 αγοράστηκε από Ροδίτες που το μετασκεύασαν στο φορτηγό πλοίο ΑΡΕΤΗ. Βυθιστηκε μεταξύ Σαν Τζώρτζη και Φαλκονέρας εξαιτίας υπερφόρτωσης και κακής στοιβασίας, σε ένα ταξίδι από τον Πειραιά προς την Κρήτη με φορτίο 250 τόνων και 6 επιβάτες. Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.
Και μια φωτογραφία ως βρετανικό HMS KENNET, από το ebay:
kennet.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .......
> Το ΑΡΕΤΗ είχε ναυπηγηθεί για το Ρωσικό Π.Ν. στην Αγγλία το 1917 ως ναρκαλιευτικό σε σχέδια αλιευτικού. Mετά την επέμβαση των Δυτικών δυνάμεων το 1918 πέρασε σε Αγγλικά χέρια και το 1946 αγοράστηκε από Ροδίτες που το μετασκεύασαν στο φορτηγό πλοίο ΑΡΕΤΗ. Βυθιστηκε μεταξύ Σαν Τζώρτζη και Φαλκονέρας εξαιτίας υπερφόρτωσης και κακής στοιβασίας, σε ένα ταξίδι από τον Πειραιά προς την Κρήτη με φορτίο 250 τόνων και 6 επιβάτες. Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.
> .........


Δρομολογια του *ΑΡΕΤΗ* στις 22/8/1947 (ΒΗΜΑ) και 22/1/1949 (Κα0ημερινη)

19470822 Areti Vima.jpg

19490122 Areti et al Ka0.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν θα μπορούσε να απουσιάζει από αυτή την ενότητα το βιβλίο "Ένας αιώνας ελληνικά επιβατηγά πλοία" του Γ.Φουστάνου που κυκλοφόρησε το 2009.
book1.jpg

Πέρα από τα ιστορικά των 125 πιο σημαντικών ελληνικών επιβατηγών, σε αυτό δημοσιεύονται 650 φωτογραφίες από την πλούσια συλλογή του συγγραφέα. Το "στήσιμο" του βιβλίου είναι εξαιρετικό, όπως εξάλλου μας έχουν συνηθίσει οι εκδόσεις Αργώ.
book2.jpg

Ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας αναφέρει:



> Η δημιουργία αυτού του Βιβλίου οφείλεται σε μια έμπνευση που είχα ενώ  ταξινομούσα το αρχείο αρνητικών του αείμνηστου Laurence Dunn, το οποίο  απέκτησα πριν ενάμισυ περίπου χρόνο.
> 
> Παρά το γεγονός ότι το  μεγαλύτερο μέρος του ερευνητικού και συγγραφικού μου έργου έχει μέχρι  σήμερα επικεντρωθεί στο χώρο της ποντοπόρου φορτηγού ναυτιλίας, ο τομέας  των επιβατηγών πλοίων, πέρα από το ενδιαφέρον που παρουσιάζει, έχει μια  ιδιαίτερη γοητεία.
> 
> Τη γοητεία αυτή προσπάθησα να αποτυπώσω στις  σελίδες που ακολουθούν, περιγράφοντας τη διαδρομή 125 χαρακτηριστικών  ελληνόκτητων επιβατηγών πλοίων τα οποία δραστηριοποιήθηκαν τα τελευταία  εκατό χρόνια, κυρίως σε διεθνείς πλόες. Αυτό έγινε δυνατό χάρη σε ένα  μεγάλο αριθμό φωτογραφιών και άλλων ντοκουμέντων που βρίσκονται στο  αρχείο μου, εμπλουτισμένο πλέον με τη σημαντική συλλογή αρνητικών του  Laurence Dunn. [...]
> 
> Γεώργιος Μ. Φουστάνος

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καινούρια δίγλωση έκδοση του φιλοπρόοδου ομίλου "Το Γαύριο", με θέμα έντεκα ναυάγια πέριξ των ακτών της Άνδρου. 

α1.jpg 20160709_1758572.jpg α3.jpg

Τo βιβλίο πραγματεύεται τα παρακάτω έντεκα ναυάγια που παρατίθενται με την χρονολογική σειρά με την οποία έλαβαν χώρα.
CHARKIEH
ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ
ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
AILSAWALD
ΑΝΙΤΑ
ΕΛΛΗ
FOCOMAR
ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ
ELINA (γνωστό ως ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ)
ΜΑΣΤΡΟΠΕΤΡΟΣ
  Το βράδυ της 30ης Ιουλίου θα γίνει η σχετική παρουσίαση στο Γαύριο, στο πλαίσιο των εκδηλώσεων "Γαυριώτικα 2016"

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ειναι ενα θαυμασιο βιβλιο καθως οι συντελεστες του  εκαναν πολυ καλη δουλεια,   περιλαμβανει κειμενα με εξαιρετικα σπανια ιστορικα στοιχεια καθως επισης και θαυμασιες συλλεκτικες φωτογραφιες!
 Νομιζω πως δεν πρεπει να λειψει απο καμμια καραβολατρικη βιβλιοθηκη!_

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά από πολλά χρόνια έρευνας κυκλοφόρησε αυτές τις ημέρες από τις εκδόσεις Κυριακίδη το βιβλίο "Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία: H εποποιΐα της ανέλκυσης ναυαγίων στην μεταπολεμική Ελλάδα" που γράψαμε ο Κώστας Θωκταρίδης και εγώ. 
Το βιβλίο έρχεται να παρουσιάσει το έργο του Οργανισμού Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων καθώς και των αυτοδυτών που εργάστηκαν στις ανελκύσεις των ναυαγίων εστιάζοντας ειδικότερα σε αυτές τις μεταπολεμικής περιόδου. 
Μέσα από την εξιστόρηση των επιχειρήσεων ναυαγιαιρεσιών δίνονται στο κοινό και πληροφορίες για το τι απέγινε το κάθε ναυάγιο μετά τη βύθιση του. Αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν το κάλυπτε η υφιστάμενη βιβλιογραφία και μπορέσαμε να το ανακαλύψουμε χάρι στην ανέρευση του αρχείου του Ο.Α.Ν. καθώς και με πολυετή έρευνα στα Νηολόγια. Έτσι αποδείχθηκε οτι αρκετά πλοία που βυθίστηκαν κατά τον Β' Παγκόσμιο δεν διαλύθηκαν μεταπολεμικά αλλά είχαν δεύτερες ζωές!
Στις 286 σελίδες του βιβλίου εμπεριέχονται 190 φωτογραφίες που στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία παρουσιάζονται για πρώτη φορά. Πέρα των ιστορικών στοιχείων, προσωπικά στέκομαι ιδιαίτερα στις αφηγήσεις που δώσανε οι τελευταίοι εν ζωή αυτοδύτες οι οποίοι είχαν εργαστεί υπό εξαιρετικά αντίξοες συνθήκες σε αυτές τις ναυαγιαιρεσίες. Οι ιδίοι περιέγραψαν με γλαφυρό τρόπο τα όσα έζησαν εργαζόμενοι στο βυθό μέσα σε συχνά ανεστραμένα σκαριά και με τα πενιχρά μέσα της εποχής εκείνης.
Εύχομαι όσοι το διαβάσουν να το βρούν χρήσιμο και ενδιαφέρον.

book high.jpg 

16805359_10210516786528366_1327906398_o.jpg

book2 lower.jpg

----------


## Riccardo

> G.3. A. T. Tzamtzis,  *The Greek Ocean Liners: 1907-1977*, Miletos, Athens, undated
> 
> This is the classic reference for Greek Ocean Liners in Greece and abroad. It has been cited hundreds of times, praised even more, consulted abundantly... It is of course admirably that Tzamtzis collected all this information that appeared in this book for the first time about 20 years ago. Before this book, very few knew _Moraitis_ and its importance, remembered _Byron_ and _Edison_, or had any idea where _King Alexander_ came from. As for _Moreas, Asimina_ and _Jenny_, nobody had a clue. And Tzamtzis presents everything, right in front of our eyes with lots of information!
> 
> Then why is it that I am not jumping with joy when I grab this book? Why is it that I double check almost everything mentioned in the book now that the Internet has provided this exceptional luxury to check and double-check everything. Simply because  there are some unfortunate editorial errors ...
> 
> Starting from a very minor thing first, there is no publishing date in this book, at least not in the Greek version that I have. Nowhere! Why?  
> 
> And although the publication quality is very good, with printing on heavy paper, one other serious, unfortunate decision has been made! _More than half of the ship photographs presented are "framed" in artificial, old-style, oval shaped borders._ This is a bad decision as it takes away from the expanding nature and openness of the maritime pictures. This claustrophobic style of presentation does not allow the reader to appreciate the true magnitude of the ships. As if that were not enough, an unfortunate decision has been made to use the color _sepia_ excessively. 
> ...


I would be really interested in purchasing this book, does it contain any information on Hellenic Mediterranean Lines?

----------


## Ellinis

> I would be really interested in purchasing this book, does it contain any information on Hellenic Mediterranean Lines?


Not much, this is dedicated on Ocean Liners and only includes CYRENIA and TASMANIA from HML. Some information on HML (little though as it covers the period up to 1940) is included in another book by Tzamtzis "Eλληνική Επιβατική Ακτοπλοΐα". 
If you are interested in HML keep an eye for the upcoming issue of FERRIES magazine, although in German.

----------


## Riccardo

> Not much, this is dedicated on Ocean Liners and only includes CYRENIA and TASMANIA from HML. Some information on HML (little though as it covers the period up to 1940) is included in another book by Tzamtzis "Eλληνική Επιβατική Ακτοπλοΐα". 
> If you are interested in HML keep an eye for the upcoming issue of FERRIES magazine, although in German.


Thank you very much for your reply. Tasmania and Cyrenia are vessels with a very interesting story, so it is good to hear that the book includes them.

----------

